# Pot tournament on jackson



## BowShooter (Apr 21, 2010)

when is there a next one on jackson
thanks


----------



## MIKE T. (Apr 21, 2010)

saturday  24th at berry;s boat dock  safelight till 3:00 pm.   entry $50.00 $10.00 big fish Included 100% payback  $5.00 Launch Fee


----------



## jbaile35 (Apr 25, 2010)

When's your next Tournament
Thanks


----------



## Basshunter21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Where not fishin a set schedule for the pot tournaments....mike dike usually sets them up....but whenever ya'll wanna fish just send him a pm he'll probably set it up


----------



## jbaile35 (Apr 27, 2010)

How About a Tournament on Jackson First Light to 3:00pm
5-22-10


----------



## Marks500 (May 19, 2010)

works for me?


----------



## Perkins (May 20, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> works for me?



Lets do it...Sat...anyone else?? I think Robby is having his classic for his Pot Tournaments Sat, but we shouldn't get in the way  to bad? If you guy's want to get something up let us know.


----------



## Coon Krazy (May 20, 2010)

Somebody please call me Asap if its a go...I would like to fish it even though ERIC is gonna Hurt me...Ill still give him a run for his money! LOL!!  678-588-1268 Yancy.


----------



## Coon Krazy (May 20, 2010)

I might just jump in the boat with him....Sounds like a plan!!


----------



## Marks500 (May 21, 2010)

Yeah you guys let me know if you guys want to do this...  I am up for it.. I didnt fish enough tourneys to fish Robbys... I am sure a few of the guys fromt he classic will fish as well.


----------



## Perkins (May 21, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> Yeah you guys let me know if you guys want to do this...  I am up for it.. I didnt fish enough tourneys to fish Robbys... I am sure a few of the guys fromt he classic will fish as well.



Yea we didn't fish enough either to make his classic. Mark, do you think fishdoc and Brian would want to get something up?


----------



## Perkins (May 21, 2010)

Coon Krazy said:


> Somebody please call me Asap if its a go...I would like to fish it even though ERIC is gonna Hurt me...Ill still give him a run for his money! LOL!!  678-588-1268 Yancy.



Coon... you are Crazy! We havent caught a respectable bag in three weeks down here!


----------



## Coon Krazy (May 21, 2010)

I havent either! I was catching good fish up until then!


----------



## Marks500 (May 21, 2010)

I called Mike and left him a vmail hopefully he will call back soon... I told him to do whatever he does to get people out there if he is up for having on .. Lol


----------



## mike c (May 21, 2010)

cool avatar eric


----------



## Coon Krazy (May 21, 2010)

So is it a go??


----------



## Perkins (May 21, 2010)

I am out guy's....I have a guy coming to buy my Ranger in the morning. he is coming from Alabama. so you guy's have fun and we will catch you on the next one.


----------



## Perkins (May 21, 2010)

mike c said:


> cool avatar eric



thanks mike!!


----------



## Bnathanb1982 (May 21, 2010)

*Ranger*



Perkins said:


> I am out guy's....I have a guy coming to buy my Ranger in the morning. he is coming from Alabama. so you guy's have fun and we will catch you on the next one.



You getting another Ranger Eric?


----------



## DeepweR (May 21, 2010)

is this tourny on or not. i need to know?


----------



## Perkins (May 21, 2010)

Bnathanb1982 said:


> You getting another Ranger Eric?


Not sure what I will do Nathan ???


----------



## DeepweR (May 21, 2010)

is this tourny on or not?


----------



## Marks500 (May 22, 2010)

I never heard back from Mike or anyone so I just assumed it was a no Go...lol


----------



## BowShooter (May 22, 2010)

I think we should get one going for this or next weekend


----------



## Coon Krazy (May 22, 2010)

Robby  is having one saturday from 6 to 12! $50 a boat I think!!


----------



## BowShooter (May 23, 2010)

talked to robby and he didi not no anything about a tournament


----------



## gahunter12 (May 24, 2010)

Hey David you need to start fishing some of the Wednesday night tournaments on Lanier. Thats when the magnum spots come out and play.


----------



## DeepweR (May 24, 2010)

Coon Krazy said:


> Robby  is having one saturday from 6 to 12! $50 a boat I think!!



Tony Berry was tryn' to get this tourny goin i think. He was askn' every1 at a tues niter if they were interested. I am! I'll find out tomorrow nite if its on for saturday and let every1 know.
deep


----------



## Perkins (May 24, 2010)

deep'we R said:


> Tony Berry was tryn' to get this tourny goin i think. He was askn' every1 at a tues niter if they were interested. I am! I'll find out tomorrow nite if its on for saturday and let every1 know.
> deep



I talked to Robby and Tony today, and they said they are having one Sat from 6am-12pm. lets all spread the word.


----------



## BowShooter (May 24, 2010)

so it a go how much is the entry fee


----------



## Marks500 (May 25, 2010)

Yeah I talk to Tony last night... It is a Go... It is from 6am-12pm and it is 60 bucks a boat. Call him at 770-712-4355 if you want to register.


----------



## Coon Krazy (May 25, 2010)

Sorry....I ment Tony! But yea they are havin one!


----------

